# Anthem Early Access mit EA Access Premier - was passiert zum Release?



## ChiefJohnson (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir EA Access Premier geholt, um Anthem seit letzen Freitag zocken zu können. Allerdings habe ich nicht geplant, mir das Spiel tatsächlich zu kaufen, außer es kostet irgendwann 10€, so habe ichs auch bei Destiny 2 gehalten.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, was passiert zum Release am 22. Februar? Endet dann mein Early Access Zugang und ich kann Anthem nicht mehr zocken? Oder geht es zumindest noch bis Ende meines Monatas bei EA Access Premier?
15€ für das Abo, mit dem ich die Demos und Early Access zocken konnte, finde ich akzeptabel, da ich in der Regel zügig das Interesse verliere und somit mir die 60€ Hauptspiel sparen konnte. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber noch den ganzen Monat weiter zocken kann, wäre das sogar für mein Konsumverhalten perfekt. Oder Endet der Spaß für mich erst mal am Freitag, weil ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen möchte?


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Februar 2019)

Mit 15€ monatlich hast du Origin Access Premier, damit kannst du alles aus der Origin Access Bibliothek spielen und so lange du möchtest (dazu gehört unter anderem auch Anthem), so lange das Abo läuft. Der Early Access ist einfach ein Bonus bei bestehendem Premier Abo.

Hier noch die Liste an Spielen, die mit Origin Access spielbar sind: Origin
Oben die kleinere, aber prominentere Liste ist für Premier only und der überwiegende Rest ist auch für Basic und Premier spielbar.


----------



## blautemple (20. Februar 2019)

Solange das Abo aktiv ist hast du unbegrenzten Zugriff auf die Spiele in der Vault


----------

